# Have I mentioned lately...



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

how much I love this big guy?

It is so easy to forget sometimes that I only started him under saddle in about June. So far, he's been completely trustworthy. It doesn't seem to matter how long it's been since he was last rode or what the weather is doing, he's always centered and calm. I can pull him out and ride him however the heck I want; bareback, saddled, bridle, halter, without so much as a hint of a problem.

So, without further ado, here's my big baby, Rafe (various pictures, not all of them really recent).


He'll lead up next to anything and stand rock steady while I climb on.




He has even carried me faithfully home...at a lope...in the pouring rain...bareback and in a halter....while I had my eyes closed against the rain.


Semi trucks going by on the highway? No problem


Walking right up next to a loud oil pump? No problem!


Standing here looking gorgeous both naked and under saddle? Check 






Proof of total awesomeness? Check


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It never hurts to say it again.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It's crazy how young horses are just like sponges. I started the ones at work under saddle about the same time and they are so far along now it's crazy...You don't think it's possible to get them so broke so fast, but they just absorb all you give them!

I absolutely love this big ol' guy. He's a one in a million!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

If he was mine, I would say it all over again, every day 

He is gorgeous and just one of a kind


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You have no idea how much I love Rafe. What an amazing gelding...with an amazing trainer! Is he as comfy as he _looks_ to ride bareback?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in love with this big guy. 

He's complete awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks ya'll .

Endiku, he's a little more angular bareback than he appears (he's not as flat as even Dobe is) and it took a little getting used to, but he's definitely comfortable.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

King of the hill for sure!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Love me some Rafe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

What a nice looking boy! That last picture is amazing!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So he's possibly one of my favorite horses on this forum... Can I come steal him, smrobs? :wink:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.



> *Have I mentioned lately...* How much I love this big guy?


No you have not, but I am glad you did, he is adorable :wink:

.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Amp, I have a feeling that she would notice him missing before you got to far.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

What a good looking, awesome guy


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Gorgeous guy .


----------



## alyssajacques (Nov 13, 2013)

Wowza! Such a gorgeous horse! <3


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

I LOVE looking at your threads with Rafe pics....he's such a handsome studly man! ;-)


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, he sounds like a dream!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks ya'll .

Amp, I would definitely notice if he went missing and I'm afraid I'd have to hunt you down :wink:.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

That might be the most beautiful horse I've ever seen.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

He's a keeper!!


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

such gorgeous pictures, but of course they are. The horse in them is gorgeous! I hope my colt is that calm when I start riding him too. 

So far my boy has walked on the highway in the ditch with many many cars going by him and trucks, He doesnt even look twice. He's crossed the highway too and only just turned 6 months. I know the feeling of being so proud of your horse, and feeling that trust with them.


----------

